
New patent group threatens to derail 4K HEVC video streaming - cpeterso
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/07/new-patent-group-threatens-to-derail-4k-hevc-video-streaming/
======
johan99
New patent troll group that is.

~~~
tzs
How did you come to that conclusion? The companies involved do not appear to
be doing any of the things commonly required by the various definitions of
"patent troll".

Most definitions require one or more of the following:

• purchases a patent and enforces it

• does not practice the patent itself

• has no manufacturing or research base

• focuses solely on enforcing patents

This group comprises companies such as Dolby, Philips, Mitsubishi and similar
that do have both research and manufacturing, are patenting technology they
developed, practice the patents they develop, and have plenty of business
other than patent enforcement.

